# How many friends do you have on facebook?



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Just curious. To see if SAers tend to have very few friends on FB like the stereotype would suggest.

I have a big bunch of "friends" on FB, but barely interact with them to be frank.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

342, but i only talk to 10-ish on any regular basis.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

11. No friends.

They are relatives or friends of my relatives.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I have two facebooks.

One for online acquaintances (89) and another for family/coworkers/people I know IRL (93). I rarely use the second facebook.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

About 120ish maybe? I could probably delete a lot of those people though, if it weren't so rude. I only regularly interact with maybe 30-40 of them, and usually IRL rather than on Facebook.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't use facebook.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

101 but it's less than that because I think one is professor Oak from pokemon that a friend made, an account I made for a hat, a pair of shoes someone else made an account for, and a shop's facebook where I used to live. A lot of people deleted me over the last couple of years since I left uni. 

Also one person is from SAS 

and a couple of people are other people's friends who apparently decided they liked me based on comments and added me even though we never ended up meeting :') and have not deleted me for reasons I do not understand. I've spoken to one of them over facebook chat a few times ages ago but the other person I haven't spoken to at all tbh. We just occasionally liked each other's statuses on certain topics back when I used to post on facebook more.... I've stopped accepting requests from people's mutual friends now cause I've noticed quite a few people do that and there's just no point, especially when they live all over the place.

I don't talk to most of the people I have on facebook any more.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it was about 105 last time I checked. Most of them are just people from the three schools I've been to who added me just because we were in the same classes but never actually spoke.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't see the big deal with Facebook. Anyways I have 60 or 70 people added.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

600+. Its a little high because I've lived in three countries and a few different cities.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

dats me:


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

150.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have facebook anymore but I had about 300 friends when I had it. It didn't mean I was popular though, most of them added me and I never spoke to anyone on it.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

394
I have actually met all these people. Unbelievable, but true


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Somewhere around 250


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't have FB anymore.

Times when I did have FB I had 2 friends at most, but I didn't add all the people I knew in life. It'd be an embarrassment to add my tiny family (of about 15), who doesn't communicate with each other. It'd be an embarrassment to add people from my youth (high school mainly), for they'd see my pathetic lack of. It'd be an embarrassment to add work people, who know nothing of my personal life (except that I have a cat and am "currently" single). It'd be an embarrassment.

Also, I used false names when friends with 2 people. I tended to change my name once or twice a week, and all I did was post music videos.

Yes, there's a gun to my head right now.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> 11. No friends.
> 
> They are relatives or friends of my relatives.


Same. Even the amount of friends.

Back before I deleted my first facebook I had 60ish friends after 4 years through highschool. People only talked to me to say happy birthday. The only ones I wanted on there were my close friends and the girl I had a crush on. Didn't have a need for most of the others but yeah I uh don't have any of those now. Didn't want to remove them while still going there because hey "YOU REMOVED ME FROM FACEBOOK??"

Oh my.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

About 750 close friends.

Usually on Saturday nights I hold a party in my ballroom but unfortunately I can only fit about 320 of them so a lot of them get left out. 

The other 430 of them I see during the rest of the week. Busy....busy !

Excuse me !
You meant on Facebook.
I just caught that, sorry.
I meant in real life !!!
( LOL - yeah - right ! )


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

50. I don't really use it very often though, and I deleted 100 or so people when I finished my education.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

140ish before I started adding people I didnt know very well. I hard deleted all my post and info before deactivating after I got to 340ish. I only used FB for a few months.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

22, but I don't have friends anymore in real life. I'd like to just get rid of my facebook.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Had about 13 in the 8th grade, deactivated it because I felt like I was getting way too popular on there. Haven't used it since.


----------



## kate7 (Feb 24, 2013)

903. all are from middle school, high school, or college, so none are randoms


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't have a facebook account, but I wouldn't be surprised if I fell into that stereotype of only having 5-10 contacts on there. Probably would be all family and maybe a couple classmates from uni.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't signed into facebook for months now, since I really don't see the point of it. But I think I have about 70 people on my friends list. Most of them were added at some point for whatever reason and then I never talked to them.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A big fat ZERO . Which was left out of the poll


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

Had 350 before I deactivated it. I have met more people since and would've gotten somewhere between 450-500 but meh couldn't stand watching other people having so many friends and interacting with each other while I'm hardly talking to anyone other than a few close friends (whom I now don't speak to anymore). Really depressing to the very extreme.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

170. I really can't be bothered with facebook though and haven't really logged in for months. I get annoyed when I do. Only ever used it for practical things in the way that one would text. It's also thoroughly unbecoming of my isolationism, of course.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

37. 
Deleted a bunch of people with whom I have had no interaction there in months (or ever.)
Could still delete some more, but my birthday is in a few weeks and I want that endless flow of meaningless congratulations!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Right now, I have about 255 friends on Facebook... I know somebody who used to go to my primary school, who has over 4000 friends on Facebook, and I know of like, 10 people with over 1000.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Over 200 but I almost never post anything.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I rarely post anything on Facebook. I have 7 or 8 friends there (don't even remember).


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

About 120. I interact with like 2 maybe once or twice a year.

My facebook seems to just be a longish list of acquaintances I've come across since 2007. :lol


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

66 and I've been on it for 4 years now, thats really bad only having that many facebook friends after being on it for years.

Hardly anybody talks to me in it either


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rich91 said:


> 66 and I've been on it for 4 years now, thats really bad only having that many facebook friends after being on it for years.
> 
> Hardly anybody talks to me in it either


I've been on it for 7 years and only have 22 lol I only joined facebook because some guy I met at college suggested I join. I haven't talked to him in a long time. I've ignored quite a few adds too. If someone was mean to me in high school or if I'm unsure I don't add them.

I only had a few actual friends in high school and we aren't really friends anymore. Most because I have too much anxiety to meet up with them. I'm terrified whenever someone I know invites me to something and there will be other friends of theirs there that I don't know  It terrifies me so much that most times I'll weasel out of going. One friend also has a wife now that I don't know and meeting new people terrifies me. I still have them on facebook though. Bet they think I'm an *******


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Thank You*

It's good initiative
I haven't checked that count for a long time. I check my friendcount against others as a fair yardstick but all sorts of underlying factors.

I'm alarmed to be in the main pink section for 149. We have an interesting outlook on life.

I'm glad to accumulate real friends I've known but don't expect everything to last forever

I've been deeply researching my online bank history which ain't news to me. Analysis gives me surprise summary about how much I've spent and how much I got paid. That finished a few years ago


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

13, but one is dead and one is my old school.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

100 - 200 is winning. I always thought of that as being the normal range.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

101. For the most part they are people I've known relatively well or have at least met. I'll place ration toward that at 95%. I don't care though, the overall number doesn't mean anything to me


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

zero


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Before I deleted fb, 100+... mostly acquaintances. My life is so much better now that I'm away from that cesspool.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Can't remember,, but not a lot



Northern Lights said:


> 394
> I have actually met all these people. Unbelievable, but true


 In music conerts I guess!


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

Almost 500, but I don't pay any attention. I am not close friends with >98% of them, and if I were to delete people I wasn't really comfortable with, it would be almost all of them so there's not really any point. I also hardly ever post.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Closed my Facebook a while ago.


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I laughed at the very last option. Out of that many, only a small few actually care about you. Unless you're popular. But I only have 156 friends on Facebook. The fewer, the better. Over a 1000+ is just crazy. And again, only a small few on my contacts care about me. Fine by me.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

On Facebook? ~690. Of course, Facebook friends aren't exactly "friends." I've had FB for a real long time, as well, so the years have accumulated more and more people. They're really just acquaintances and people I know off-hand. 

In real everyday life? As far as friends I can count on or call close, you're looking at a donut. Or bagel, if you're trying to wean off sugar.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't have a Facebook account.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Used to be 350, none of them were my friends. I "unfriended" down to 70, and still none of them are my friends.

Hmm, that's depressing!


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

joked35 said:


> 100 - 200 is winning. I always thought of that as being the normal range.


Your winning by having fake friends? Ok buddy. I guess your definition of winning must be different to mine.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

94. Only a few of which I post or comment with.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

0. How the **** do people on here have over 100 friends?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I have no perogative to check right now but it is def under the 100 mark. Fb is my way of keeping tabs on my siblings just like other social media sites, namely instagram. My family know im alive if i like their pics lol.

though i am much more prompt w replying through sms and whatsapp nowadays. Ive improved. Thats the main importance.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I keep mine around 200. I have deleted people and others have deleted me since I joined FB about 3 years ago, so I have probably had a total of 220 different 'friends' in that time. But I know the majority of these people are not real friends, so if someone new adds me, I delete someone else to keep it at 200. 

Truth be told I could probably delete 75% of my 'friends' because I never talk to them anyway, they are just people I have met and been acquainted with. I never post anything anyway these days. Facebook is dying anyway.


----------



## TheThinker1 (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't use facebook


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have around 22 people. I've had over 200, but I deleted a lot of them because none of those people were actually my friends. Right now I just have family and a couple people I actually talk to.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

79, but I only use Facebook to communicate with classmates for group projects


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

0 since I don't have facebook. Even when I did have facebook it was still zero.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

What if you have none?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

33 people:

- 24 family members, most of whom I see about once a year (if that)
- 3 of my sister's friends
- 1 from SAS
- 5 prior acquaintances, all of whom I'll never see or speak to again



aquariusrising said:


> What if you have none?


You win a prize. Have some bacon.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

300+

How many of them are actually "real" friends instead of just online acquaintances I will most likely never meet in person or even voice/video chat with them? 

Hahaha!!!!! XD


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Arkiasis said:


> 0. How the **** do people on here have over 100 friends?


I got over 100 simply by adding many of the people I went to High School with.

Now I don't get how someone can have 1,000+ or even 700+ friends. I don't think I've even met 1,000 different people in my life who would use Facebook.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't have FB.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I had 157 before*

a vague off-top-head number fairly sure and very important stat to compare using the grid friends page. All above and below. I saw today it is 180.

I didn't just manually add or force or request that many. They amble in at sauntering pace. We get this cos it grows with mutuals, so like a garden

changing so much! 160 now


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

180


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

104.

55 or so are random people I've been in some sort of school with.
20 or so are family
8 people I've worked with
6 friends I actually speak to
1 boyfriend
4 people from an art community
Some family friends
And the rest are people who don't know how to start a "page". Like radio channels, family heritage pages and owls and cat stuff


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

44, 16 of whom are family (12 blood, 4 extended), 5 from this forum, one from another forum, two former co-workers, one from highschool and the rest are my social circle.

Truth be told though, I consider everyone I have on facebook family! I'm kinda wierd like that.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have two accounts. One has 31 friends, and all of them are relatives and friends of my family. The other is for my online friends, and that has 26 friends.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> 37.
> Deleted a bunch of people with whom I have had no interaction there in months (or ever.)
> Could still delete some more, but my birthday is in a few weeks and I want that endless flow of meaningless congratulations!


Ooh, quoting myself. An update to the numbers: 25 friends currently.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Over 200 but I almost never post anything.


269 now.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I have 130 + 7 pending friend requests.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

-26545+


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

about 22-23? i had roughly 400+ before i had an anxiety attack and removed everyone.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I have 400+, and I have met all of them. Obviously only 10-20 are friends and family.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

4. My irl friend, an online friend i talk to like once a week, an online friend i talk to like twice a year, and an online friend that i haven't spoken to since 2013. Pathetic, but i couldn't care less about facebook. I have way more followers on other social media so idc.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I have 77. Many are from SAUK, have met several of them at past forum gatherings. I think there are two from SAS, though no idea what their usernames are. The rest are from school or university.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Not very many on Facebook. I hate how some people use the number of FB friends as a status symbol. I know someone who has 5000+ friends. I'm sure you never even talked to some of them. 

I just let other people add me on facebook, as I don't really bother adding anyone anymore.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

34. I used to have a few hundred, but all those were *******s I went to school with so I deleted them all.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

On the low side of 300, but I switched schools a lot and lived in 3 different states, so....


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I used to have close to 400 but I deleted more than half a few years ago down to about 175. The numbers have gone back up to around 240 now.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

180. My brother has like 130 but has way more friends he actually talks too.


----------



## theroaringboyinthecorner (Oct 8, 2015)

11. 9 are actually friends. I don't talk to any of them anymore except occasionally through Facebook.


----------

